

Tidbit - a node knockout experiment; site visitors help mine bitcoins. - JayNeely
http://tidbit.co.in/

======
JayNeely
This a node knockout entrant (not by me) that I found super-fascinating,
particularly because of its pitch as a monetization alternative to
advertising.

There are a lot of issues the creators haven't addressed yet: opt-in,
preventing user experience / performance from suffering, what's the actual
amount of money you're making from traffic compared to ad revenue, etc.

But I think the concept has potential, and wanted to show HN.

